# Lemon Seeds



## Scotch (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't like seeds in the lemon wedges I serve with food or drinks, so I usually stand over the sink picking them out of each wedge with a knife. 

Some lemons seem to have no seeds at all, and others, like the one I just finished deseeding (disseeding? unseeding?) seem to have an infinite number of them. 

Is there a way to tell which lemons will be seedless before you cut them open? 

Is the an easier way to remove the seeds?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 6, 2009)

You can wrap them in cheesecloth - just enough to twist at the top.  Just cut a square...the whole roll should last you a pretty long time.

I was noticing that the other day.  One lemon I had was nothing BUT seeds it seemed!  VERY annoying.  I don't know how to tell the difference, that's for sure!  I NEVER would have bought that one


----------



## Scotch (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, they do that in some restaurants, usually with a half lemon rather than wedges (I cut the lemon in half crosswise and then cut each half into 4 pieces), and I'm to lazy to wrap 8 wedges in cloth! 

What else ya got?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 6, 2009)

Scotch said:


> What else ya got?


 
_Hey honey...will you squeeze this lemon for me...don't get any seeds in there!_

That's the only other thing I can think of  





...unless you use a small mesh strainer and just squeeze over it - which is what I do.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 6, 2009)

I think maybe there's a market for individual lemon squeezers. 

Anyone have Ron Popeil's phone number?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 6, 2009)

I actually have one of these birds - they are just a bit too small for using in cooking.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2009)

if it bothers you that much just juice the lemons!! it will probably take less time then taking the seeds out. otherwise i guess we have to deal with it.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 6, 2009)

msmofet said:


> if it bothers you that much just juice the lemons!! it will probably take less time then taking the seeds out. otherwise i guess we have to deal with it.


And do what with the juice -- serve it in shot glasses?


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2009)

Scotch said:


> And do what with the juice -- serve it in shot glasses?


put it in small oil/vinegar bottles with the spouts like the resturants bring to the table and pass it around. i used to get the little plastic lemon full of juice and when it was empty i refilled it. i actually like to dip my fish in lemon juice rather than put it all over the top. sorry not sure what else to do for that problem except deal with it the best we can till nature solves the problem. i was just offering my opinion.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 6, 2009)

That just might work!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2009)

Scotch said:


> That just might work!


 well i am glad to have offered some suggestions that may have helped. it is one of those deal with it or remedy it the best you can kind of things.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 6, 2009)

msmofet said:


> put it in small oil/vinegar bottles with the spouts like the resturants bring to the table and pass it around. i used to get the little plastic lemon full of juice and when it was empty i refilled it. i actually like to dip my fish in lemon juice rather than put it all over the top. sorry not sure what else to do for that problem except deal with it the best we can till nature solves the problem. i was just offering my opinion.




Ha! Ha! ms M., I now have a purpose for those couple of bottles that came with the "fresh seasons" dressings that I kept in the cupboard just wasting space 

Bob


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Ha! Ha! ms M., I now have a purpose for those couple of bottles that came with the "fresh seasons" dressings that I kept in the cupboard just wasting space
> 
> Bob


  teehee ok then.


----------

